# More Information



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Add bit rate, audio type and compression type to the Info banner.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They could do audio and video type, but probably not bitrate. MPEG-2 has a header bitrate but in my experience most broadcasters set it to an arbitrary number that has nothing to do with the actual bitrate. (usually 15Mbps) To calculate the real bitrate in VideoReDo we use a calculation which takes the total file size, subtracts the bitrate for each audio stream, subtracts some overhead for the container, and then divides the rest by the duration of the video. But the duration of the video is not always correct which can screw up the calculation. With Transport Streams there is no duration stored in the header so you basically have to read the first video frame time stamp, seek to the end, read the last video frame time stamp then calculate the difference. However TS streams can have big skips in the time stamps if there is a drop out in the middle of the recording or if the 24 hour clock resets in the middle of the recording, so that screws up the calculation. The only way to get a 100% accurate bitrate is to scan the entire file and count the size of each frame. 

Basically what I'm saying is that calculating a real bitrate on a TiVo would be virtually impossible.


----------

